# Tss p.metallicas in stock!!!



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey guys just ordered some p.metallica,s from TSS!!!I,d hurry up you p.metallica seekers!!!!Go,....: victory:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

if only i had the money atm!! i will be looking for a sub adult pair at bts thow


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow £69, that's crazy!


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

i know but worth it :mf_dribble: i think they were £50 at S.E.A.S and thats a good price!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

hazza12 said:


> i know but worth it :mf_dribble: i think they were £50 at S.E.A.S and thats a good price!


 
I paid 40 for mine at seas :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xboa (Jun 9, 2010)

gone already? i dont see them


----------



## xboa (Jun 9, 2010)

i need my eyes testing :blush: i do see them now


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

There's purple starburts for £16. Ok it's no P. Metallica but it's a purple T for nearly a quarter of the price.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

They're probably fresh of the van from Hamm .


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

*P.metallicas*



Dr3d said:


> I paid 40 for mine at seas :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I think i paid less than that at the S.E.A.S for my 1st Instar P.Metallicas!!!!I purchased them from Michael Scheller,...but because my order wos 202 euros i got a 20% discount off my final total!!!!3 xP.Metallica and 2 x P.Bara,s came to 137 euros,...which wos about £120 if i remember rightly!!!!The only reason why i paid £70 from TSS was becauce i got a nice tax rebate so thought id treat myself and purchase another blood-line!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

OGRE1987 said:


> I think i paid less than that at the S.E.A.S for my 1st Instar P.Metallicas!!!!I purchased them from Michael Scheller,...but because my order wos 202 euros i got a 20% discount off my final total!!!!3 xP.Metallica and 2 x P.Bara,s came to 137 euros,...which wos about £120 if i remember rightly!!!!The only reason why i paid £70 from TSS was becauce i got a nice tax rebate so thought id treat myself and purchase another blood-line!!!!!:2thumb:


Did you ask about TSS's source ? There's a chance they could've been Schellers too . :lol2:


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Mutley*



Mutley.100 said:


> Did you ask about TSS's source ? There's a chance they could've been Schellers too . :lol2:


True say but the ones TSS are selling are 2cm,...and the ones i purchased from Michael are over the inch mark now!!!!But hay you never no!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

I saw 2 AF Dark form metallicas at hamm. ! I would have had them if they werent so expensive and I had some euros left HAHA!


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

how much were they?


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

can some one link me to the metalica please i carnt seem to find it


----------



## JAMES DOW (Apr 25, 2010)

Dan99 said:


> I saw 2 AF Dark form metallicas at hamm. ! I would have had them if they werent so expensive and I had some euros left HAHA!


are the dark forms not just older females because they darken in colour as they age. i might be wrong but that is what i've heard :blush:


----------



## JAMES DOW (Apr 25, 2010)

nick19 said:


> can some one link me to the metalica please i carnt seem to find it


<i>Poecilotheria metallica</i><br>Gooty Ornamental (1cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

there ya go.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

no you get some witch are more blue than others lol


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

I think the dark form are just older females. But they look insane !


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

JAMES DOW said:


> are the dark forms not just older females because they darken in colour as they age. i might be wrong but that is what i've heard :blush:


And what I have heard too.


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

Those Ts are soo good looking.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I would love one, but at £69 it's a bit steep. If I manage not to loose or kill my Regalis in the next few years I might get one. :whistling2: Sounds like they are cheaper at the shows, that's probably the way forward. :lol2:


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

My little girl is just short of a 3 inch leg span now and I paid £60 for her so I'm well pleased


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

Amazing colours.


----------



## Mark Lynes (Dec 7, 2010)

OGRE1987 said:


> True say but the ones TSS are selling are 2cm,...and the ones i purchased from Michael are over the inch mark now!!!!But hay you never no!!!!:whistling2:


Nope, not from Michael Scheller 

Hamm prices for slings varied twixt 50-55 euros

Mark


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

JAMES DOW said:


> are the dark forms not just older females because they darken in colour as they age. i might be wrong but that is what i've heard :blush:


I have heard this too and that is what I have always gone with, I believe they eventually turn black but not 100% on that.

I think they are a beautiful T but wouldn't pay that amount of money for one, i've got some L.violaceopes and H.lividum and IMO they are both nicer looking T's which from what i've heard you see more of! (my L.violaceopes are both out every night without fail)


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

A blue spider. Wow.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> A blue spider. Wow.


Ditto, they do have _Lampropelma nigerrimum _which are stunning so I ordered one of them instead.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Kamike said:


> Ditto, they do have _Lampropelma nigerrimum _which are stunning so I ordered one of them instead.


If i had to get a P. met, i'd try to get the darker ones that seem to be popping up. If you want a spider that's blue then a GBB is by far the best looking and a fraction of the price! 

This is the best picture on the net i can find anyway and i think it's from someone on here?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

This one belongs to a friend of mine, it was one of the original P. met slings which first appeared at the BTS in (I think) 2006. So she's not especially old, yet she's always been a dark rather than bright blue.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Hmmm, they're interesting photos. 

I wonder if they're hybrids? Obviously look to be from the same batch, although if you compare them to other female _P.metallica_ the Xmas tree pattern on the abdomen looks to get "messier" towards the spinnerets. 

:hmm:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

:gasp: Hybrids?

'Hope'? My girl a hybrid?

This is Steve's girl










I don't think any of these 3 are hybrids.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Another one of 'Hope'










And the boys are just as lovely

my little chap 



















out in the garden with no flash


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> If i had to get a P. met, i'd try to get the darker ones that seem to be popping up. If you want a spider that's blue then a GBB is by far the best looking and a fraction of the price!
> 
> This is the best picture on the net i can find anyway and i think it's from someone on here?
> 
> image


 Weird, I seen that pic on google ages ago and thought the same thing!


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

*???*

I dont think the pictures are hybrids either!!!!I also dont think theres a dark form!!!!!Its called dealers just trying to cash in on another form that doesnt excist personally!!!!Theres a number of reasons why they might look darker,....due to older age which i think is the answer,..different light can change colour pigment in photos,and the angle of which the photo is taken is another factor!!!!I say this because the pigment can change from black to blue on the P.Metallicas,....like two-tone metallic paint you see on TVR,S,..you look at it from one angle and its blue and look at it from another angle and its green!!!!!!!Or another theory could be at whot tempreture the egg sac was kept at could play another factor on colour!!!!!I heard that P.Subfucas can vary in colour dramatically too if one egg sac was kept warmer than the other,..either tho there the same species,..i dont think its proven but its a interesting factor to take into consideration!!!!Until its scientifically proven and published,....a dark form P.Metallica is human error,..and myth!!!!


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

Martin goss has some in stock too.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

OGRE1987 said:


> a dark form P.Metallica is human error,..and myth!!!!


Why do you say that?

Humans vary in colour. Why shouldn't spiders.

My 3 P mets are all different shades................so are all my ornatas and all my rufilatas.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sylvi said:


> :gasp: Hybrids?
> 
> 'Hope'? My girl a hybrid?
> 
> ...


thanks for that Sylvvi..i was sleeping through the whole thing :lol2:

this is another of CW...and i'll try to get one of her in daylight later on 










i also have a few juvis, but unlike CW they dont venture out of their web tubes very often for that picture opportunity


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Hiya Steve  wake up wake up! Lol.

Hope is never out, apart from once I recon she has been webbed in for nearly a year. She certainly isn't an advert for 'buy a blue display spider - you must get a metallica' The male is out and about all the time. He came from TSS as a small juv. I paid for him with quite a large amount of albop slings, so thank you to the hard work my af albop did, as all I did was just pour them all into a tub and post them


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

The dark form metallica is, as Ogre suggests, a sign of age and a way for dealers to attract more money. If you check out a history of pictures from an individual P. metallica you'll see the dark forming as it gets older. An example of this was Dan's carwash, which was litterally awash with blue in the earlier stages. Most species of Poecilotheria develop as they age and with many species of tarantula the colour varies according to age, how close to a moult it is and the conditions its kept.

At BTS in 2008 AF P. metallica were fetching c£300, but the dark one offered by Thomas Vinmann was up for £500!

For those looking to L. violaceopes for blue spiders you'll be pleased to know these turn dark too  And those of us with older GBBs will also notice a darkening of the blues.

I fail to see why people criticise blue spiders tbh, Im guessing its more to do with the reaction of people rather than the spiders themselves. Colour is great, our eyes are drawn to colour and contrasting colours grab us even more. The electric Blues and yellows found in P. metallica reflect some of the same colours we see in TV studios, check it out. But, take away the colour and you're still left with a Poecilotheria that deserves the name of ornamental.


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

*???*



Lucky Eddie said:


> Why do you say that?
> 
> Humans vary in colour. Why shouldn't spiders.
> 
> My 3 P mets are all different shades................so are all my ornatas and all my rufilatas.


Yes eddie well done:2thumb:....humans do vary in colour as do tarantulas!!!(YOUR MISSING THE POINT)Just because someone else is black and someone else is white dont mean where different,..because were all the same!!!!!When you get dealers saying its a rare (DARK FORM) P.Metallica species and charging you stupid money this is when it becomes a issue,..because its miss leading and there is no such thing as a (DARK FORM).All your paying for is a older normal P.Metallica!!!!And i think people should be aware of this (SKAM),...simple!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

This is a great thread if any of you have not seen it yet. 

giantspiders.com forum :: View topic - P. metallica eggsac experience (A must see!!)


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Rob c tarantulaguy1976!!!!*



Sylvi said:


> This is a great thread if any of you have not seen it yet.
> 
> giantspiders.com forum :: View topic - P. metallica eggsac experience (A must see!!)


Yeah Rob c is a legend!!!!I always watch his channel on his YouTube account!!!!I have seen this video of his P.Metallica laying her eggs and wraping her sac,... its amazeing!!!!But in the end the female ended up eating the sac!!!!Recently he sucessfully had another P.Metallica sac but they all died at 1st instar in the incubator!!!!But when all hope was lost he ended up finding one surviver,...i think the video is called "miracles do happen!!!".His YouTube channel is (Tarantulaguy1976)!!!Check it out!!!!:no1:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

ye he does some good videos so does jon forgot his youtube name


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

*!!!!*



Shandy said:


> ye he does some good videos so does jon forgot his youtube name


Yeah JON3800 INIT!!!!!Loads of videos on T,S,...and always puting up new videos on a regular basis!!!!!Hows your P.Metallica,....read you got one the other day,....amazeing species to keep!!!!!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

OGRE1987 said:


> Yeah JON3800 INIT!!!!!Loads of videos on T,S,...and always puting up new videos on a regular basis!!!!!Hows your P.Metallica,....read you got one the other day,....amazeing species to keep!!!!!


 haha and loads a videos on lawn mowers:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

*!!!!*



Dr3d said:


> haha and loads a videos on lawn mowers:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:JOKER!!!!I no i just skip them video,s,...not everybodys cup of tea i must say!!!!(The Lawn Buster World Ranger 3000,....sounds like the answer to the worlds problems to me!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> haha and loads a videos on lawn mowers:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I like the fire alarm ones.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

OGRE1987 said:


> :lol2:JOKER!!!!I no i just skip them video,s,...not everybodys cup of tea i must say!!!!(The Lawn Buster World Ranger 3000,....sounds like the answer to the worlds problems to me!!!!!!:lol2:


He seems an ok guy to chat to lol but I'm a landscaper and him talking about strimmers with such passion freaked me out a little... he would cry if he see me throw a stil on the back of my truck in case it got scratched...



mcluskyisms said:


> I like the fire alarm ones.


I rest my case !!! haha


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

the p.met is spot on ty if you want to watch a good pokie video and some other really good t vids try the tarantulas web on you tube


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> They're probably fresh of the van from Hamm .


That they are dude lee bought ten grands worth of spids back with him.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> He seems an ok guy to chat to lol but I'm a landscaper and him talking about strimmers with such passion freaked me out a little... he would cry if he see me throw a stil on the back of my truck in case it got scratched...
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case !!! haha


What else are you gonna do when not poking deadly spiders  ride lawnmowers and make loud ringing noises


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> What else are you gonna do when not poking deadly spiders  ride lawnmowers and make loud ringing noises


 
Dunno about you bruv but I could think of Plenty a things to do rather than play with strimmers......:2thumb:


----------

